# Just Got My Crush's Phone #!!!



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

I've talked about her a lot in the relationship thread and in my recent posts. I got to say, my anxiety was through the roof waiting for her to respond to my message (It took 2 hours) then I saw that she read it but didn't respond I was like "F*** me!" but 10 mins later she sent it to me:boogieI'm ecstatic guys, this is the first time i've gotten anyone's phone number, so it's a big accomplishment and milestone. Now the next step is to text her and set up my very first date but I'll see her tomorrow morning at work so I'll probably do it then. I can't wait and I can't believe that someone is actually interested in me  And to think, all this started from taking a chance. Also I've been waiting forvever to get the opportunity to post in here and now I'm here

_"No one gives you a chance you gotta take chances"_


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nicely done, that is a big deal. Good luck tomorrow, hopefully she says yes


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Good work. Congratulations.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Really hope it goes well.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## CyberChimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Good job, may the events following the reception of the number be joyful, and if they're not let them not be a deterrent towards taking action in the future!


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah I got mine too, but she doesn't want phone calls, just some texts, and she never responded to the last few, I just need to not over-react and just enjoy what little I have with her....

My world will crash if I don't meet a single girl before she's gone.....


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

Well done man, it's certainly no small achievement. I hope the first date goes well. If you havent had it yet, then if you get nervous, remind yourself that this what you've wanted for a long time, and she likes you enough to make the effort to come out just for you. I can't speak from experience in terms of dates as I've only ever had one, but this is what I tell myself when my meet up with some of my lady friends and helps me to relax.


----------



## BrightSky (Jul 28, 2013)

Awwh, I'm so happy for you. Best of luck, and do update us!


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

HanSolo said:


> Yeah I got mine too, but she doesn't want phone calls, just some texts, and *she never responded to the last few, I just need to not over-react and just enjoy what little I have with her....*
> 
> My world will crash if I don't meet a single girl before she's gone.....


Same thing happened to me when I first started messaging her. She would take hours to respond and I thought she lost interest or something but in reality she was just really busy. The next day I wanted to test and see if she was really in to me so I didn't text her at all that day. She ended up texting me, asking what I was doing later that day.

As for an update, I will be going to the movies with her Thursday.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Congrats man.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Mad props.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

Well done!!!!


----------



## jack123 (Dec 28, 2011)

My man! Congratulations! You just gave us all a little bit more hope. I can speak from experience and from failure that this is no easy task and I know exactly how you felt before doing it. The anxiety, the negative self-talk, the absurdity of the thought that someone of the opposite sex may actually be attracted to you, etc. You overcame all of that and not only got her number but a date as well! Mad props and I wish you good luck on your date!!


----------



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

:clapDamn Good job! I know its almost impossible but you did it! Tell us how it goes!! :boogie


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

So no date guys but I'm still glad I got her number


----------



## CyberChimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Brandeezy said:


> So no date guys but I'm still glad I got her number


Excellent way of thinking


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Well aren't you a happy camper? Bravo op, bravo :clap


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## whywolves (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations!
I wish you both the best


----------

